# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Strongly considering the artificial hair route...

## Hair MIA

Hello to all.

Last year I joined this site and I was using minoxidil and a derma-roller. I have since given up on that and stopped taking Biotin as well. In short, I just quit the hair loss fight. 

Since, then I don't think my hair loss has gotten any worse. I selected a different hair style, and comb my hair forward to conceal my fading hairline. It's not the style I want, but out of the ones I can pull off, its the one I'll settle for. If it has, it isn't noticeable. However, I still long for my hair. I can't get myself to jump on board with the transplant route. Mainly, because I can't afford it, and I fear the hair would just fall out again, resulting in a major waste of money.

So, I've been looking into buying a wig. I guess that's a blunt way of stating it, but I've come to terms with it. Once upon a time this idea was an absolute no for me, but I think I'm warming up to it, especially if it will help me feel normal again and regain my self confidence. I checked into the local hair replacement system, but their prices are too steep for me as well. But I found that you can buy the wig and accessories (adhesive, etc) online and do this yourself. 

I have a couple of concerns:

1) If you use adhesive, what's it like taking a shower? Which brings me to my next question...
2) I have dry scalp/dandruff. I use H&S, which keeps it under control. How would this affect it?
3) How strong is the adhesive? Can I still be active, or is my wig going to fall off while I'm rolling around on a mat in the gym?

Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## lvlace

_"1) If you use adhesive, what's it like taking a shower? Which brings me to my next question...
2) I have dry scalp/dandruff. I use H&S, which keeps it under control. How would this affect it?
3) How strong is the adhesive? Can I still be active, or is my wig going to fall off while I'm rolling around on a mat in the gym?"_

Answers:
1 & 3. As long as your attachment is good, showering is not an issue.  I workout 7 days/week.  On 2 days I do a one mile swim following by a shower which includes a shampoo.  May attachment is as strong after the swim/shampoo as it is before the swim/shampoo.  The key is to find the best adhesive that works for you.  Some people use all tape or all liquid adhesive.  I use a combination of each which is common among those who wear a hair piece.  I also have over 10 years of experience.  The hair piece is not going to fall of during physical exercise.  
2.  H&S will not be an issue.  I  use an off the shelf shampoo.  No reason to buy expensive shampoos that "supposedly" are for hair pieces.  You will want to use a high quality conditioner.  

Online is the way to go.  You do not need an expensive salon. I strongly suggest that you do some reading about hair pieces.  These two links will get you started:
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/nort...bies-t883.html
http://www.hairdirect.com/default.aspx   At the top of the link is a tab titled "LEARN."

----------


## Hair MIA

Thank you so much for the advice lvlace!

I think this is the route I want to go. I'll keep you updated with my progress.

----------


## lvlace

Sure.  Do an update when you make a decision or have a question.

----------


## Joebloggs

Hey lvlace, i have read that swimming is not possible in a hair system without damaging it...are you swimming in salt water or chlorine? Do you have any tips?

----------


## grincher

You can swim in either. Maybe just shower straight after.

----------


## Joebloggs

Ok, thanks

----------


## lvlace

> Hey lvlace, i have read that swimming is not possible in a hair system without damaging it...are you swimming in salt water or chlorine? Do you have any tips?


 I swim in a 25m lap pool, chlorinated water. 
Tips:  Learn to perform a good attachment.  I use a combo of tape and liquid adhesive. I also wear a silicon cap (same type worn by competitors).  The hair still gets wet because the water wicks up under the cap.  However, a cap eliminates agitation (as in a washing machine).  Instead the hair soaks in the water which puts less stress on the hairpiece.

In a average month I swim 9+miles.

----------


## Joebloggs

Great, thank you.

I only swim very occasionally at the pool or beach with friends and i am such a wuss that i never stay in long as i get cold. However I want to take my 2 year old swimming and don't want to miss out on spending time in the water with him.  

Thanks again

----------

